

Make a living on software sales by ignoring pirates - alexwg
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080320-pc-game-developer-has-radical-message-ignore-the-pirates.html

======
Human_USB
I own this game, and it totally rocks. The lack of DRM should make everyone
buy it just to support this great idea.

------
jcromartie
I find it hilarious that the _absence_ of system-raping software that
occasionally stoops to the level of rootkits is a _feature_ now. I have been
out of the PC gaming loop for quite some time, so this is one thing that I am
glad I avoid with console gaming.

